# 95 2.4l extremely rough idle and stall



## bestonearth (Apr 13, 2013)

Need a little advice for my 95 2.4l 5 spd with 225K on it. Truck has always run fine up till last week and all of a sudden started running like crap at idle. Truck still revs and runs on the top end fine with no noticeable issue. 
Been doing some reading about similar issues and have done the following:

Cleaned the IAT
Cleaned the MAF
Checked the ECM for any codes - came back 55

Plugs, wires and cap have been replaced within the last 10K (good replacement equipment (NGK, all cylinders seem to be firing based on testing each plug wire while running.

My next move tomorrow will likely be the EGR cleaning but would appreciate any advice. I am hoping its not the MAF


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check the ignition timing with a timing light. If it is retarded a bit or if the timing is okay but the distributor has been adjusted to the far end of the adjustment slot, I would suspect a jumpes timing chain. If that looks good, I would checkfor vacuum leaks, especially sticking open EGR valve, throttle body base gasket and intake manifold gasket. ALso, while running, try grabbing the EGI harness in the area where it comes off the firewall and runs to the side of the engine valve cover. Wiggle it around and see if the engine starts to run better. If so, you may have bad ground splices; this was a an issue on 95 KA24E HB's and there was a TSB on the issue to locate and solder the crimp splices.


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

I would check all rubber vacuum hoses - sounds like an air leak.

Good luck!

Tom


----------



## bestonearth (Apr 13, 2013)

I got my hands on a timing light and was able to check the timing with the truck running and it was at 10 (4 ticks to the right) degrees at 1000rpm. Everywhere I read says that it should be set at 20 but I can't seem to find a definitive answer. If it jumped timing how much off would the timing be at idle?

I also tried disconnecting the MAF with the truck running and the idle stabilized however, the engine still seems to making more than average valve tick and does not rev smoothly and stutters as rpms increase. 

All the vacuum lines looked ok with no detectable leaks

I am trying to track down a MAF to swap and test to see what happens

Any other advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Vanhorne (Oct 9, 2007)

I had this problem a few years back. Turned out to be in the intake manifold gasket.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

I had something similar to this a few years ago and my issue was the throttle position sensor. However, it did trip the code, so it was a pretty easy fix. You mentioned the code 55. What is that?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Code 55 means the system is okay, or "no stored codes."


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

bestonearth said:


> I got my hands on a timing light and was able to check the timing with the truck running and it was at 10 (4 ticks to the right) degrees at 1000rpm. Everywhere I read says that it should be set at 20 but I can't seem to find a definitive answer. If it jumped timing how much off would the timing be at idle?


According to the FSM, the ignition timing is spec'd at 10 degrees BTDC.


----------

